# Trivia 10/6



## luckytrim (Oct 6, 2018)

trivia 10/6
DID YOU KNOW...
From 1886 to 1924, over 14 million immigrants entered through  New York
harbor into the United States. About 40% of Americans can  trace at least one
ancestor to Ellis Island.

1. To what country must I travel to visit Kruger National Park  ?
  a. - Australia
  b. - Germany
  c. - Republic of the Congo
  d. - South Africa
2. How many of the Fifty border Oklahoma ?
(Bonus ; Name them !)
3.  Which of the following titles never came from the pen of  Sir Arthur
Conan Doyle ?
  a. - The Red-Headed League
  b. - The Sign of the Four
  c. - The Seven-Percent Solution
  d. - A Study in Scarlet
4. What western featured "a knight without armor in a savage  land"?
5. You've been caught in flagrante delicto. What does that  mean?
6. How much is a full cord of wood?
  a. - 4 feet by 4 feet by 4 feet
  b. - 3 feet by 3 feet by 6 feet feet
  c. - 4 feet by 4 feet by 8 feet
  d. - 8 feet by 8 feet by 8 feet
7.  What is the general building block common to all  proteins?
(Hint; two words)
8. How many shillings in a pound?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Actress Raquel Welch began her career as a TV Weather  Girl.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. – 6 
(Colorado, Kansas, Texas, New Mexico, Missouri,  Arkansas)
3. - c
4. Have Gun, Will Travel
5. Red Handed
6. - c
7. Amino Acids
8. - 20

TRUTH !!
Raquel Welch was born Jo Raquel Tejada and is of Bolivian  descent. Beginning
her career as a weather reporter at a local television station  in San Diego,
Welch's first hit movie was the sci-fi film "Fantastic  Voyage". Her
filmography includes "Bedazzled", "Bandolero!" and "Legally  Blonde" among
others.


----------

